# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  how to PM somebody?

## redbeard

im trying to message somebody but when i click next to their name there is no option to message, its only add to contacts and see other posts. how do i PM people? thanks

----------


## PT

you need 25 posts

----------


## redbeard

okay thamks

----------


## Amorphic

correct me if im wrong, but are you not 16 redbeard?

----------


## Tjohn6231

25 post rule. Im working on that too

----------


## JK-87

I have 25 or more posts and i can't pm ? Can you help. . . I have looked at my cp but it says nothing about pm settings ??

----------


## c-Z

Weird.... ill let admin know.

----------


## Meshy

I thought it was 100 posts and/ or 45 days... or is that just for source checks?

----------


## c-Z

> I thought it was 100 posts and/ or 45 days... or is that just for source checks?


ya thats for a source check.

----------


## JK-87

> weird.... Ill let admin know.


thanks bro

----------


## Meshy

Seems like i'm having the same problem, can't pm anyone and i've got over 25 posts? 

If i click on their names the only options i have are:

View public profile
Send email
Find all posts
Add contact

Looked through all settings in user cp but there are no options to enable/ disable pm?

any help admin?

----------


## *Admin*

Both of you did not have your pm's turned on... and you should both have a pm from me... please return one to me so I will know for sure all is well...

thanks

----------


## rockstarr

no PM option in user CP help please

----------


## RIPSpawn

You need to have 25 posts first.

----------


## D7M

> no PM option in user CP help please


user CP>>>Edit Options>>>check "enable private messages".

----------


## RIPSpawn

> user CP>>>Edit Options>>>check "enable private messages".


That didn't work for me and I was going to pm a friend I know on this site. Oh well, lol.

----------

